# Turner Co.



## Walkerdawg (Nov 11, 2004)

Hunted all day yesterday and saw 4 bucks, 0 does.
I was expecting to see plenty of does, kinda strange
because we are normally overrun with them.
The biggest one was a nice 8 probably 15" spread 
but his longest tines were only about 5" long. If
my son would have been with me he would have been a great first buck.


----------



## Deepcreekdawg (Nov 11, 2004)

*turner county*

Walkerdawg,
I hunt in turner county also.  Are you seeing any rut activity or chasing yet?
We killed a nice 8-point last Friday working a scrap.  If it stayes cool next week will be great!  What part of the county do you hunt?


----------



## Walkerdawg (Nov 12, 2004)

I have not seen any chasing but there are plenty of fresh scrapes and rubs. I hunt about 5 miles west of Ashburn
on the Altman property, we are bordered by the little river.


----------



## Deepcreekdawg (Nov 12, 2004)

*Altman land*

That is some of the best hunting around!  Do you have many turkeys on your lease?  We are 2 miles east of I-75 on deep creek.  We are just starting to get a good population of longbeards in our area.  Next week should be great hunting in turner county.


----------



## Walkerdawg (Nov 15, 2004)

We have a pretty good population of turkey.
I am leaving Thur. to go for 3 days, can't wait.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 20, 2004)

Did I mention that I love Turner county?  I have hunted there for about 4.5 hours in my entire life and killed my biggest buck ever.  If I had only known this all along I could have saved a lot of money and time on my part.  The part of Turner county I saw was teeming with critters.  Now if I can get some of them to ease on down to Worth county things would be great.


----------



## bat (Jan 10, 2005)

*Nice Forum*

Hi Guys, didn't know we had a forum on GON till tonight.  Just wanted to say I have enjoyed what I have read so far tonight.  Good to see we have some Turner County hunter in here.  Been here all my life.


----------

